# Surfing Wetsuit Thickness for Victoria



## mollybrown

Hi, I am moving to Australia soon and would like to pick up surfing. Any recommendations on wetsuit thickness (4/3, 3/2, etc) for the Victorian waters (Melbourne, Sydney)?

Also, any wetsuit recommendations?

Thanks!


----------

